# Liddell CONFIRMS Involvement in Tito/Lee Murray Street Fight



## kds13 (Nov 27, 2006)

> UFC SUPERSTAR Chuck Liddell WAS involved in a street fight outside the Royal Albert Hall in London six years ago.
> 
> Fellow mixed martial artists Lee Murray and Tito Ortiz brawled outside the famous venue following UFC 38 in July 2002 in a story that has entered MMA folklore.
> 
> ...


http://www.thesun.co.uk/sol/homepage/sport/ufc/article871589.ece

Classic...he took off his watch and started dropping people. :laugh:


----------



## dombrow3 (Dec 3, 2006)

Thats my boy!


----------



## smooth810 (Apr 13, 2007)

that's f'n sweet..I could see Chuck doing that too.."you done fucked up now":thumbsup:


----------



## scovedog (Jan 15, 2007)

well thats a good read i did not know that chuck was there


----------



## Terry77 (Jan 5, 2007)

I bet Liddell can tell some awesome stories, like the 7 chicks after the Ortiz fight and Dana finding condoms on the fan. Slamming beers with the Iceman must be awesome.


----------



## GodlyMoose (May 20, 2007)

_"So I turned around, I took my watch off and started walking towards a crowd of people and started throwing."_

That sounds and probably was totally bad ass.


----------



## Lotus (Jul 4, 2007)

talk about a kodak moment right there


----------



## Stapler (Nov 18, 2006)

Good friend coming to the 140 pounders rescue, Chucks a cool guy. I dunno how people can hate on him.

Been my favorite fighter since I joined this forum and I'll always be behind him. :thumb02:


----------



## Wise (Oct 8, 2006)

I could imagine Chuck looking all calmly on the scene and taking his time getting the watch off. Then just strolling over and start to crush people.


----------



## Mongoose (Nov 18, 2007)

Wise said:


> I could imagine Chuck looking all calmly on the scene and taking his time getting the watch off. Then just strolling over and start to crush people.



Yeah that's some movie type shit LOL. Someone should make a movie about Chuck's life and include that in it. It would be gangsta.


----------



## jdun11 (Apr 23, 2006)

This must have been the crazies scene in the history of drunken street fights!! You have World Champion mixed martial artsist drunk and banging people out, WOW how I wish I was there!!! I think I fell back in love with Chuck after hearing that this story was true.


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

chuck is the man anyone who hates on him is just an asshole....great story..:thumb02:


----------



## capt_america (Apr 16, 2007)

i believe in Pat's version of the story he describe chuck as knocking anybody out that is going after him..:thumb02:

i believe its true.. . the story did happen..


----------



## dutch sauce (Sep 24, 2006)

sounds like liddel


----------



## MLS (Jul 18, 2007)

I believe it after reading about some of the stuff he did in his book.


----------



## Fedor>all (Oct 22, 2006)

smooth810 said:


> that's f'n sweet..I could see Chuck doing that too.."you done fucked up now":thumbsup:


Except Chuck Liddell isn't a hillbilly. :dunno:


----------



## Nate6000 (Mar 31, 2007)

That would have been something else to see! :thumb02:


----------



## wukkadb (Jan 1, 2007)

Chuck is definitely not a guy I would want to fight in a street fight....


----------



## cplmac (Nov 14, 2007)

Can you imagine what the cops/bobbies must have been thinking when they rolled up on that scene? 
"**** that, let 'em go. Let's go get a pint."


----------



## slapshot (May 4, 2007)

I was highly entertained by the original story, nice to hear a story that classic was true to boot!


----------



## plazzman (Mar 29, 2007)

*For those of you who didn't see the fight, let me fill you in...*

Lee Murray just whooped some soft ass at the Royal Albert Hall.
*

"Yeahh mate I won!! what you lookin at you big headed bloke?"*









*"Im lookin at you playboy, Im lookin at you!"*









*"Oh what's that, you want your fanny kicked? Right outside then chap"*









*To the Alley they go*








*
Chuck's skinny friend is cold and is being harrassed*









*Sittin in his whip, listening to DMX, Chuck notices and comes to help*








*
Chuck "The Coppershark" Liddell sheds his limited edition Haimov watch only available at Haimov.com, please visit Haimov.com*








*
Coppershark whoops some Merseyside fanny*


----------



## aGenius (Feb 5, 2007)

Chuck takes off his watch...thats why he's the Ice Man.


----------



## Biowza (May 22, 2007)

aGenius said:


> Chuck takes off his watch...thats why he's the Ice Man.


How does taking your watch off make you the Iceman? 

I take my watch off all the time


----------



## MLS (Jul 18, 2007)

Biowza said:


> How does taking your watch off make you the Iceman?
> 
> I take my watch off all the time


I think he meant that Chuck was cool/calm enough to take his watch off before getting into a fight. Living up to his nickname of Iceman.


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

plazzman said:


> Lee Murray just whooped some soft ass at the Royal Albert Hall.
> *
> 
> "Yeahh mate I won!! what you lookin at you big headed bloke?"*
> ...


tight work that shit had me laughin my ass off.....:thumb02: the best part is the skinny friend


----------



## DJ Syko (Jan 6, 2008)

I wish Murray would come back and fight, i thought he was a real tough dude. He went the distance with 'Tha Spider' And did pretty well. Apparently wiped the floor with Ortiz as well, Knocking him out cold. Just ashamed hes on the run for the biggest robbery in UK history.


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

DJ Syko said:


> I wish Murray would come back and fight, i thought he was a real tough dude. He went the distance with 'Tha Spider' And did pretty well. Apparently wiped the floor with Ortiz as well, Knocking him out cold. Just ashamed hes on the run for the biggest robbery in UK history.


he got sentenced right??? he just took off or did it not go that far.....isnt he in morraco or some shit, they wont send him back to the u.k.:dunno:


----------



## js1316 (Jun 17, 2007)

chuck is just cool


----------



## The Greyman (Mar 23, 2007)

No disrespect to anyone intended but This is not as amazing as some people like to think.
This happens most nights on the streets of London and every weekend in all towns across England.
Just because an MMA fighter is involved doesnt make it amazing and stuff of movies.


----------



## wozza (Dec 4, 2007)

coldcall420 said:


> he got sentenced right??? he just took off or did it not go that far.....isnt he in morraco or some shit, they wont send him back to the u.k.:dunno:



Nah no sentance. Murray is part Moroccan (I think) and the UK authorities cant get him because there is no extradition treaty between the two countries.

I dont know if you guys have seen his house out there... pretty impressive.. especially for a fighters salary!! lol


----------



## e-thug (Jan 18, 2007)

Chuck is a total badass. Had to make sure he took his watch off first....otherwise it would've got scratched.

By the way Plazz, that is awesome.


----------



## All_In (Aug 23, 2007)

wozza said:


> I dont know if you guys have seen his house out there... pretty impressive.. especially for a fighters salary!! lol


Is he livin like a king? Live like a king or go to prison? :dunno: hmmm. Not that I know anything about the situation.


----------



## wozza (Dec 4, 2007)

All_In_GSP said:


> Is he livin like a king? Live like a king or go to prison? :dunno: hmmm. Not that I know anything about the situation.


Yeah, got himself a rumoured £700,000 place.. with marble floors and the such! lmao

http://www.thesun.co.uk/sol/homepage/news/article54264.ece

Not sure if he is living in it, or a cell in Morocco...


----------



## pauly_j (Nov 28, 2006)

Yeah, I think he's out now. He was in prison for a little bit for a minor assault charge on a police officer and posession of drugs. His dad is Moroccan and he's safe as long as he never goes back to Britain. I expect he was just hired muscle for the job anyway. There was another, less reputable, mma fighter who was sentenced for it. Hard time too.


----------

